# Wait time on phone for DVC-  How to pay for DDP



## seatrout (Jan 20, 2009)

I had an II match to BCV from months ago.

Today, I tried calling to pay for DDP (disney dinning plan--I have all the reservation made and confirm months ago)

After multiple attempt and phone transfer, I am no closer to getting the DDP pay for and  will likely have to try again another day.  Does any one know whom I should call ??

- I tried Disney dining (401-939-7639)  they say that I need to call resort service to pay (407-934-7639)

Resort service said that I need to call DVC at the 1800-800-9800.  The DVC number however is a perpetual hold-  average time >10 minutes (due to the RIC affiliation)


----------



## WINSLOW (Jan 20, 2009)

Did you tell them prior that you wanted to be on the DDP and you just want to pay now or are you requesting the DDP for the first time?  When I called a couple of weeks ago I had to call DVC's II desk (the phone number should be on your II comfirmation page 2) and they just noted that we wanted the DDP told us the price and said we don't pay for it until we checking in.  A couple of years ago we had to pay before we went, but they said that changed. Anyone please correct me if I have wrong info. Thanks


----------



## seatrout (Jan 20, 2009)

When I first got the confirmation months ago, I was told that I have to pay PRIOR (1 wk I think) to arival.  DDV phone line however was not as swamped back then.


----------



## WINSLOW (Jan 20, 2009)

Okay? now you have me nervous, I'm leaving Saturday for Saratoga Springs and we're suppose to be on the DDP. I know they said that I had to ADD the DDP  a week before we arrived.  I think I better try calling tomorrow just to make sure I got the info correct.  I'll let you know if I get thru to anyone.


----------



## klynn (Jan 20, 2009)

I have exchanged into DVC numerous times and gotten the DDP. Just call Member Services (the phone number is on the second page of your II confirmation) and tell them all people that will be in your condo and that you want to add the DDP. (You can also make your ADR's at the same time and also set up your DME.) You will pay for the DDP when you check in; you cannot pay for it ahead of time. You must have this in place 72 hours (I think) before your check in.


----------



## Idahodude (Jan 20, 2009)

I believe that we have always paid for DDP at checkin.


----------



## littlestar (Jan 21, 2009)

dvc members are making their holiday reservations right now so the hold times are going to be long. Just be prepared to wait at least 15 minutes or longer. You need to arrange the dining plan before you check in.


----------



## KforKitty (Jan 22, 2009)

DDP is added to your room bill and will be charged to your credit/debit card on check-in.  As long as its ordered 72 hours in advance there's no issue.

Kitty


----------



## seatrout (Jan 22, 2009)

I finally got through yesterday.  As everyone said, DDP just need to be request to the room prior to arrival.  I was confuse and thought we have to pay for it prior to arrival.

The wait time on the phone for DVC is quite a long time.  Is this something new recently ??


----------



## SDKath (Jan 25, 2009)

seatrout said:


> I finally got through yesterday.  As everyone said, DDP just need to be request to the room prior to arrival.  I was confuse and thought we have to pay for it prior to arrival.
> 
> The wait time on the phone for DVC is quite a long time.  Is this something new recently ??



Yes.  They had 3 days where the wait was over 45 minutes.  I was told it was due to a phone problem (they transferred their phone system to a different location or something).

I have since then called twice (today and 2 days ago) and only waited 3 minutes each time!!  My usual wait was about 5-7 minutes before so having to wait 45 min is HIGHLY unusual.

Anyway, it seems to be resolved, which is good because I need to make another ressie in 2 days.  Katherine


----------

